# My Response To '10 Propositions For Texas Freemasonry'



## JJones (Jun 21, 2017)

My latest post is here, I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 21, 2017)

"...the number of lodges which were formed and demised then it really gives the impression that Grand Lodge was once more willing to take risks when handing out new charters."

An obvious point, but one I've never really appreciated until I read it inyour blog (lodges often met without charters, but in boom times GL's must also have been handing the out fast and easy in comparison to now...)

(P.S. you've got chamber of refraction rather than reflection..... stupid auto correct  )


----------



## JJones (Jun 21, 2017)

Bloke said:


> P.S. you've got chamber of refraction rather than reflection..... stupid auto correct



That's no typo


----------



## Bloke (Jun 21, 2017)

JJones said:


> That's no typo


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## JJones (Jun 21, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Okay. Thanks.



Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as rude if I did, I was a little distracted at the time.

Thanks for the feedback and I'm glad you enjoyed the article.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 21, 2017)

JJones said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as rude if I did, I was a little distracted at the time.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and I'm glad you enjoyed the article.


No No... succinct not rude


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 21, 2017)

JJones said:


> That's no typo


I didn't think so....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Jun 22, 2017)

Really nice response.  For the most part, I would heartily agree (particularly 5-7).  Thank you.


----------

